# [VBA] Text-Dateien zusammenfügen?



## josDesign (23. November 2006)

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit mehrere Textdateien in VBA zusammenzufügen?

Das heißt, ich lade in einen Ordner immer neue Dateien mit fortlaufender Nummer (000 bis 999 und fängt dann wieder bei 000 an. Wobei manchesmal nur Dateien von 444 bis 564 (zB) drinnen sind..

Diese sollte mir VBA auslesen, und im excelfile an letzter stelle, nachdem letzten eintrag in der tabelle in excel.

Gibt es dafür eine einfache Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

jos


----------

